# LIfe story/ van build/ travel blog



## Loquincy (Mar 2, 2016)

Hey everybody, just want some honest feedback on me and my fiances blog, as we are new to this and wanna make it hella bitchin. Kind of tells our back story, how we met, and we are going to cover our complete van build up and travels on it as well. If your interested check us out at 

http://www.vansion.blogspot.com

appreciate it and we'll see yall down the road!


----------



## roguetrader (Mar 2, 2016)

@Loquincy - i'm gonna check out the blog link above in just a second, but also i wonder if you would mind answering a question for me - basically what i want to know is _why_ do you and your partner ( and _countless _others ! ) feel that you should create a blog about your van and your life for others to read online ? i know this sounds slightly aggressive but i really don't mean it in that way - i'm genuinely curious - i've lived an 'alternative' non- house dwelling life for 20 plus years, but i don't feel the need to tell others about it that much - in a lot of ways i want 'my' scene to stay underground / off the radar.... generally i _don't want _the straight world to know what we do ! so please tell me what are your motivations for starting a blog, from your perspective ? the modern need to share _everything_ with others ? the possibility of making money ?


----------



## Loquincy (Mar 2, 2016)

roguetrader said:


> @Loquincy - i'm gonna check out the blog link above in just a second, but also i wonder if you would mind answering a question for me - basically what i want to know is _why_ do you and your partner ( and _countless _others ! ) feel that you should create a blog about your van and your life for others to read online ? i know this sounds slightly aggressive but i really don't mean it in that way - i'm genuinely curious - i've lived an 'alternative' non- house dwelling life for 20 plus years, but i don't feel the need to tell others about it that much - in a lot of ways i want 'my' scene to stay underground / off the radar.... generally i _don't want _the straight world to know what we do ! so please tell me what are your motivations for starting a blog, from your perspective ? the modern need to share _everything_ with others ? the possibility of making money ?


 Yeah rogue it really does come down to wanted to make a little dough, but we also are using it as an online diary of sorts, something that we can send our family to and say "this is what life is like". Neither of us use social media, so without texting or calling numerous family members we have very little way to stay in touch with loved ones and friends of past. I want my children to be able to read my blog and step back like "fuck life wasent easy, but that sure looks like a hella lotta fun!" All kinds of different reasons like that. Unfortunately noting in life is "underground" anymore, you can fuck your own kids and put it online and the general population thinks its fine, So by putting our selves on glass everyone gets to understand us a little better.


----------

